

Finite State Machine Parsing for Internet Protocols: Faster Than You Think [pdf] - tbirdz
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/~pete/pubs/LangSec-2014-fsm-parsers.pdf

======
moru0011
Still 5 .. 10 times slower compared to a well defined binary format. In
addition its impossible to do partial reads. Its required to parse from start
of message, even for reading a single attribute. Using text based encodings in
protocols is dumb, but popular unfortunately :-)

~~~
ArkyBeagle
Internet protocols are "text pull" protocols almost exclusively in heritage.
They're... FTP in drag.

